# My pretty baby... (new from Michigan)



## JessnVega (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi! We are new to the board. My name is Jessie and below are some pictures of my pretty kitty Vega (with her brother Jetset the chihuahua). Vega will be getting another canine brother at the beginning of next month (a chinese crested), but she knows she will always be queen of this house. Vega's favorite activities are watching the birds and snow outside the window (with her tail violently waging...) and playing with her best buddy and brother Jetset (this includes chasing him around the house or vice versa, giving him baths, taking naps together, and getting into lots of trouble :roll: ). She also lovves treats... but who doesn't?

We are looking forward to meeting everyone!

Here are some pics from over the holidays...



















General Vega pics...





































Baby Vega :heart:




























Jetset giving his baby sis kisses...


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww those pictures are so sweet. Hope you enjoy the board Jessie


----------



## waschaf (Jan 10, 2007)

Welcome Jessie and Vega glad to have you here with us , what a georgous girl.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie  .


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

What a pretty little tortie! Welcome!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

welcome to you and the furrys!


----------

